# What are these?



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

you can see them on the coraline algea they are little white rolly pollie looking things. I seen a few bigger ones that where as long as a quarter.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

there are also brown ones also


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

copepods it looks like to me, you want those! a lot of fish eat them and they are good cleaners.
If they aren't copepods then they are mysis shrimp, still a good thing


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I told you they were good.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

well there is thousands of them crawling around on the sand bed and on my live rocks, then another good thousand on the glass walls that look like they are in larva form?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I doubt you have thousands lol
They are very quick breeders though so its not uncommon for you to get a lot of them if you have no predators in your tank. Mandarin Gobies love them!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I love the look of Mandarins but I've heard they can be tricky to keep


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> I doubt you have thousands lol
> They are very quick breeders though so its not uncommon for you to get a lot of them if you have no predators in your tank. Mandarin Gobies love them!


I will mess with my camera and take pictures of them all and you can count lol cause trust me in a 2x2 inch square there are roughly 20 or so and this is in the 125g long tank so you can add up that for starters plus the bigger ones are all over my rocks and sand bed so you do the simple math


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> I love the look of Mandarins but I've heard they can be tricky to keep


They are tricky to keep because they only eat copepods lol so for mister copepod nation here they wouldn't be tricky lol

Haha for some reason i got your 55 and your 125 mixed up, yeah you could def have thousands in there if you have no predators


----------

